# كلمات جميله للسنه الجديده



## اني بل (5 ديسمبر 2010)

_بقيت مده بسيطه وتنتهي السنه بحلوها ومرها وحتجي سنه جديدهحنبدأ السنه الجديدة __بصفحه جديده 

* وهذه اجمل كلمات __نبدا بيها عامنا الجديد :

 لا تنظر خلفك فذلك ماضي يؤلمك 
 ولا الى اليوم فانه حاضر يزعجك 
 ولا الى الامام فهو مستقبل قد يؤرقك 
¤ لكن انظر الى فوق فان لك ربا يرحمك ¤


*اعتذر  
ايام قليله وستطوى صفحه العام الى يوم القيامه وستفتح صفحه بيضاء لعام جديد فاريد ان اعتذر لقلوب احبتي لا اعلم اهي راضيه عني ام ساخطه علي لفعل جهلته او تقصير تماديت به او غيبه اغتبتهم بها فاعيد للقلوب الصفاء والمحبه فمن يدري نعيش الى العام المقبل


¤العفو¤
¤¤ please forgive‏‎ me ¤¤
انا سامحتك اذا غلطت في حقي باي طريقه ،، وانثر لك الورود ،،
{ دائما حاول ان تصل للقمه  حتى لو خانك اقرب الناس وتخلى عنك ادعي ربك في السر والعلن لا تسافر بحثا عن السعاده او عن شخص يفهمك  لاني انا بجانبك الى الابد }،،


*قمه الحب ان تحب من جرحك
*قمه الوفاء ان تنسى جرح الحبيب
*قمه الوصل ان تصل من قطعك
*قمه الاحسان ان تحسن لمن اساء لك
*قمه التسامح ان تعفوا عمن ظلمك
*قمه القمم ان يكون كل ذلك محبة لله

ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انسان
يسأل عنك ان غبت 
يقترب منك اذا بعدت 
ما اجمل ان يكون لديك في الدنيا انسان
يخاف عليك يحبك يرعاكيشاركك الفرح والسعاده والالم
ما اجمل ان تندمج ارواحكم معا  فتصبحوا قلبا وعقلا واحدا  تفرحون معا  تحزنون معا  وتتألمون معا
مااجمل ان يكون لديك انسان 
يحسن الظن بك ويغفر ان اخطأت  ويلتمس لك العذر ان اسأت له 
ما اجمل ان يحفظ غيبتك  ويدافع عنك 
ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انسان
يشدد من ازرك ان ضعفت  ويشجعك ان تراجعت  وينصحك ان اخطأت _

_ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انسان
كاتمآ للسر  حافظآ للعهد وفيآ للوعد  صادق اللسان والقلب 
فاذا كنت تملك هذا الشخص  فهنيئآ لك به فقد ربحت
فحافظ عليه كعينيك وأشكرالله على نعمته عليك

انسان كهذا في الزمن الذي نعيش فيه كنز مفقود
اذا وجدته لا تجعله يضيع منك هباءآ

¤¤¤( كل عام وأنتم بخير )¤¤¤
¤¤(مع اجمل وارق واعذب تحيه لكم من كل قلبي كلها احترام و تقدير و محبه)¤¤ 


تحياتي لكم _​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*بجد احتارت اختار ايه ولا ايه
مفيش اجمل من كده كلام
تسلم ايديكي يا اني
وكل سنه وانتي طيبه وبخير
وسنه سعيده عليكي وع كل اسرتك​*


----------



## johna&jesus (5 ديسمبر 2010)

_*حلوين اوى يا انى ربنا يعوضيك*_
_*ويارب  تبقى سنة  جميلة علينا كلنا*_ 
_*مرسى يا انى *_​


----------



## روزي86 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

جمااااااااااال يا حبي

تسلم ايدك

وكل سنة وانتي طيبة


----------



## نغم (5 ديسمبر 2010)

اني بل قال:


> _ لا تنظر خلفك فذلك ماضي يؤلمك _
> _ ولا الى اليوم فانه حاضر يزعجك _
> _ ولا الى الامام فهو مستقبل قد يؤرقك _
> _¤ لكن انظر الى فوق فان لك ربا يرحمك ¤_​
> ...


 الرب يباركك انى بل كلماتك عذبة نقية ممزوجة بالمحبة يسوع يحفظك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 ديسمبر 2010)

بجد الموضوع كله تحفففففة
كلماته حلوة اوى
ياريتنا نقدر ننفذ جزء منه 
ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى
كل سنة وانتى طيبة
​


----------



## Slave of jesus (19 ديسمبر 2011)

_
 لا تنظر خلفك فذلك ماضي يؤلمك 
 ولا الى اليوم فانه حاضر يزعجك 
 ولا الى الامام فهو مستقبل قد يؤرقك 
¤ لكن انظر الى فوق فان لك ربا يرحمك ¤
كلمات جميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلهـ
_


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*كلمات بجد جميله اوى اوى يا انى..الرب يبارك حياتك و يبارك خدمتك.*


----------

